

Kraken Passes Cryptographically Verifiable Proof of Reserves Audit - bdr
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=528432.0

======
sillysaurus3
This is a step in the right direction, but unfortunately any exchange can die
at any time due to massive theft. An exchange is fine till it isn't, and
customers will always end up screwed. I've been trying to think of solutions
to this, but the best I've thought of so far is some kind of insurance, which
is currently cost prohibitive.

~~~
bdr
Theft is also addressable with cryptography, using multi-signature
transactions.

